# Freebsd 7 using Atheros 5214?



## businessgeeks (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi,

Im trying to some research for a buddy's laptop. he wanted to try FreeBSd7 but cant seem to get his wireless running. I found out that his wireless adapeter uses the atheros 5214. 

I tried googling I only found references for atheros 5212 and below. can anyone confirm if atheros 5214 is indeed having problems with freebsd 7?

Many thanks.


----------

